# Iowa Breeder



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Last night, I got an unsolicited ad for advertising pups for sale. I decided to see who was on the site. I found an ad for champion sired pups that were advertised as show quality at 54 days of age (maybe they have a crystal ball). 

Name: Sophie 
Breed: Maltese Group: Toy 
Gender: Female 
Birthdate: 2006-04-01 (54 days old) 
Color: White 
Price: $1,600.00 USD 
Sire Weight: 4#
Dam Weight: 6#
Champion Bloodlines: Yes
Champion Sired: Yes
Show Potential: Yes
Registered: Yes
Shipping Areas: 
United States 


I gave these folks a call to see what they had. I've already let it be know that I think it is a form of prostitution for puppy mills to acquire champions and just use them for advertising purposes, with no intent of bettering the breed. In fact, I think the person who sells it is also involved in this kind of situation for not checking them out furhter.

The woman told me that the pups were heavy coated. She didn't know the difference in cotton and correct coat. She couldn't tell me about size. She said because the sire was small and the mom bigger, she expected the pups to be inbetween. I asked her to tell me about the sire. All she could say was he was some kind of champion, but she really didn't know what that meant. I got his number from her, and he is an AKC champion, born in 1996. When asked about the mom, she could tell me she was sweet, about seven pounds (the ad said six), and not too long, but not square. 

She had no correct answers for any of the questions I asked except that she had Maltese and they were for sale. They are also sold with full registration.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks, it's always good info to know..

Andrea~


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm curious....who is the breeder? Where in Iowa?


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> I'm curious....who is the breeder? Where in Iowa?[/B]



Breeder Information: 
StutzmanFarms 
Leon, IA 50144


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=194635
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you for the info! I have never heard of them...I have a difficult time in believing their "Champion bloodlines"....Leon has a population of a few hundred ppl....it is an area of impoverishment, for the most part. I wouldn't be surprised if they had other breeds for sale.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Sometimes champions are sold to pet homes with the understanding they will be
neutered. Sometimes they aren't and they lied to the owner. It's sad when you 
can trust no one. As for this breeder, chances are this is a mill. Iowa is well known
for them. There is probably no immediate champion in the pedigree.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Sometimes champions are sold to pet homes with the understanding they will be
> neutered. Sometimes they aren't and they lied to the owner. It's sad when you
> can trust no one. As for this breeder, chances are this is a mill. Iowa is well known
> for them. There is probably no immediate champion in the pedigree.[/B]



To me, anyone who is capable of obtaining a championship on a dog is also knowledgable enough to withhold papers before a neuter, or have it done prior to placement. 
In this case, I did get the AKC number of the dog, and did verify it. Also, there are other champions from some well known breeders behind this dog. 
From the answers this woman gave me, and the listings she has, I would also suspect puppymill. 
Unfortunately, if the right person is approached with ten or fifteen thousand, they can buy a young champions from some breeders with no restrictions.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=194682
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the up-date, ladies!! I know...it's disheartening....I read Iowa to be the 4th leading state for puppy mills...am currently working on...re: a bill, so Gov. Vilsack will not sign the dog farming Bill 2797, to define dogs as livestock, and give commerical dog breeders a tax break!


----------



## Villa Marsesca (Feb 27, 2006)

> Last night, I got an unsolicited ad for advertising pups for sale. I decided to see who was on the site. I found an ad for champion sired pups that were advertised as show quality at 54 days of age (maybe they have a crystal ball).
> 
> Name: Sophie
> Breed: Maltese Group: Toy
> ...


Good homework done by you, thanks for providing this information, what a pity people sell their Champions to someone like this, they absolutely obviously are after a quick buck and where do all these Maltese go to when she is done with them..Sad Sad Sad







Nedra


----------

